# 1 piece vs 2 piece rods??



## mcfish12 (Mar 15, 2009)

What is everyones opinion on 1 piece vs 2 piece rods? Do you really notice a difference in sensitivity or is it mostly just preference. I am in the market for a new spinning rod and am weighing the options. Thanks in advance for the replies.


----------



## jredheadc (Feb 16, 2008)

One piece.. They tend to be a little more expensive however they are stronger, dont come apart when you cast, more sensitive and I feel they/ you can balance them with a reel better.. I do have a few 2 pc spinning rods that I like but all my casting rods are on piece and always wil be.. But then agian what you like and price is all that matters


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

No comparission One piece only. If you are looking for compact then yeah a two piece but only with graphite feruells (sp) will be ok. There are some good two piece on the market but they all dull sensativity.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of one piece rods.Mainly cause I've seen (and had it happen to me once) folks trying to cast & the top half of the rod go flying out as well.Plus I do think there's a sensitivity difference between the two types.With the one pieces providing more of it.However that's just my opinion,I'm sure there's folks on here that'll disagree with me.Just thought I'd throw my 2cents out there.Good luck on choosing a new rod.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Me and a friend both bought 3 piece fly fishing rods in high school and were learning how to cast. One of the funniest things i have seen on the water was him flailing around and all three of the pieces come apart seprately and slid down the line into the river. I like 2 piece rods for their portability and have not noticed too much of a difference in sensitivity. Also I have never had the top half fly off. One thing I have learned though, is to save up and spend a decent amount of money (if you can) on a quality rod.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

2 piece rods last longer. One piece have a tendancy to become two piece.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

I would like to add this here that all of my trolling rods are two piece but my spinning rods as well as bait casters are one piece. Just wanted to clarify that I do use both but different applications.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

One piece. You need to be careful with it and watch what you are doing so you don't break it.


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

I've had both and broken a lot more 1 piece rods than 2 piece rods. Now all my rods are 2 piece.

My 2 cents worth...

spinner


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

I have 2 pc rods for easier vehicle transport and crawling under bushes to get to the water...difficult with a one piece rod.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

mcfish,

My opinion is that you should use what you prefer. I prefer one piece rods but I have some 2-piece and 3-piece travel rods because I can't carry a 7' rod onto a plane.

If you're concerned about the loss of sensitivity in going to a multi-piece rod, don't worry about it. Back in the day, rods that were multi-piece were definitely inferior to one piece rods, but not anymore. I've tested many clients and friends with this to prove a point to myself. The point is, you can't tell much of a difference if any at all.

My best advice is to find someone with a two-piece rod similiar to what you are wanting and fish with it to see if it suits you. Nothing beats test driving one before you buy!

jeremy


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Single Action Rods


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Most of my 2pc rods usually stay in 1 piece.. Till I slam a rod tip in a door or something.  I'm looking into medium/heavy for baitcaster reel atm. Was thinking 1 piece?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

i have both, and tend to buy 2 piece rods anymore. easier to conceal in a car or truck. i have been at this game for too many years, and to tell the truth, i can't feel any difference when it comes to sensitivity. my spinning rods are almost all st. croix and i have never had one come apart. in fact, it was only an ugly stick that i ever had trouble with, and that was when they first started making them.


----------



## Alfred E Neuman (Jun 30, 2009)

Very few *premium* two piece rods available as compared to one piece.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

2 piece. I have a couple one piece rods I really like. They have to stay home when I go on vacation or camping w/o the boat because there is nowhere to put them. A waste. I only buy two piece now. Newest is a 7' Fenwick I picked up at Gander for $70. Stainless steel guides, very lightweight and sensitive.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

If your 2-piece is flying apart I think there is something wrong with the rod.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

rod bender bob said:


> If your 2-piece is flying apart I think there is something wrong with the rod.


I agree 100%. The only rod I ever had fly apart was an old Ugly Stick that had a poorly fitted ferule. 

jeremy


----------

